# I hope my wife doesn't see this...



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

*I hope my wife doesn\'t see this...*

OK, so I shamelessly stole this from another board...







It's absolutely airtight!

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by Ezekiel16]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 4, 2005)

The Garden its all about the Garden


----------



## sailorswife (Mar 4, 2005)

men love women = men love evil


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sailorswife_
> men love women = men love evil


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2005)

actually it's the LOVE of MONEY that is the root of evil...so where do women come into that, eh?


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

My wife is sleeping now ... I'm gonna print that out and hang it where she will see it first thing in the morning.

This ought to be a good laugh. 

I hope ...


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Ivan (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> actually it's the LOVE of MONEY that is the root of evil...so where do women come into that, eh?


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey!! The Proverbs 31 virtuous wife has to have some money to run the entire house and dress her household in purple and scarlet! Hello!!  We are supposed to be like a merchant ship. Its right there in the Bible. 

Proverbs 31

13 She seeks wool and flax, 
And willingly works with her hands. 

14 She is like the merchant ships, 
She brings her food from afar. 

15 She also rises while it is yet night, 
And provides food for her household, 
And a portion for her maidservants. 

16 She considers a field and buys it; 
From her profits she plants a vineyard.




20 She extends her hand to the poor, 
Yes, she reaches out her hands to the needy. 

21 She is not afraid of snow for her household, 
For all her household is clothed with scarlet. 

22 She makes tapestry for herself; 
Her clothing is fine linen and purple. 


[Edited on 3-31-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## pastorway (Mar 31, 2005)

hmmm...I wonder what comfort it will be to tell our wives the good and bad news?

Good News - you are not evil
Bad News - you're a large ship


----------



## street preacher (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> My wife is sleeping now ... I'm gonna print that out and hang it where she will see it first thing in the morning.
> 
> This ought to be a good laugh.
> ...



How did that go? Was it great or what?


----------

